# Not a mini



## mrsj (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi all, just wanted to share our new boy Clarmore Lucido - Ollie - our new lead rein gelding. He's a Welsh Mountain Pony, ten years old, 11hh.












here he is getting used to the sight of my two mini boys.






Hope you like him!

M


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 28, 2011)

Very Handsome


----------



## mrsj (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you, he is very sweet indeed.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 28, 2011)

He looks like a sweet pony a very kind looking face and that pink nose 



 sooo kissable


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh Maria, he's just a perfect little Welshman.





Nice big front on him too - makes a child feel very safe.





Sorry I haven't got back to you regarding your e-mail, will be answering all my mail tomorrow as I have no 'extra' duties as Cathy is off to a show!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 28, 2011)

He is just gorgeous! I am a sucker for WMPs and he is a good looking fellow for sure. (where's that green with envy emoticon?)


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 28, 2011)

well hes a bit of a spunky boy....


----------



## ~Dan (Aug 28, 2011)

Congratulations on your new addition mrsj!! He is very handsome. Have always admired the breed. Love the photo of him looking over the stable door.





Dan.


----------



## mrsj (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks, you can trace his breeding back for centuries! http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/clarmore+lucido




:wub


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 29, 2011)

He certainly has some fantastic old established bloodlines Maria - looking at his pedigree brings back so many memories of the old Stud names.


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 29, 2011)

Congrats! Welsh ponies are my favourite breed of pony by far


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh he's gorgeous



:wub

I had a WMP growing up and sure covered some miles on her - miss her to this day.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 8, 2011)

He's so cute...ponies are adorable....such a pretty eye on him.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow he is handsome! I dreamed about having a pony like him when i was a kid, i come from dorset and had New Forest ponies but they are no where near the welsh for beauty

Looking for the green emoticon too


----------



## Leeana (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh how beautiful.....I would love to one day raise welsh ponies (mountain ponies)!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Sep 9, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Westsnest (Sep 24, 2011)

Love that short head and big jowl look they have... What fun!


----------



## Shari (Sep 24, 2011)

He is a beauty, love ponies with his kind of conformation.


----------



## Nancy (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow what a handsome guy.He looks so proud, I'll bet he is beautiful in action.


----------

